# North Wales Hospital, Denbigh Asylum, Wales - 2015



## Ghostbusta (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi guys, this is my first visit of any kind. It was interesting to see however the building is in a really sorry state, its a shame the site is full of rubbish and bad graffiti. 

The building is literally falling a part and i'd be very careful of going up any stairs and whats above you. Here are a collection of images from the exploration.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 7, 2015)

Good shots there. Never seen one of the metal ?chimneys.


----------



## shrapnel (Apr 7, 2015)

I didn't realise it was in such a sorry state, thanks for sharing though - great shots.


----------



## Ghostbusta (Apr 7, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Good shots there. Never seen one of the metal ?chimneys.



Sorry, I got a ton of images but haven't sorted through them all. These what you're referring to? 








shrapnel said:


> I didn't realise it was in such a sorry state, thanks for sharing though - great shots.



Yup, very sorry state indeed. I probably wouldn't go back despite not seeing lots closer to the front.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 7, 2015)

Really trashed but some great images there...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 9, 2015)

very nice report. Still a lot to see here I reckon and I must make sure I get to see it for myself


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Brilliant stuff, cracking shots, but that is sooo trashed now! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 11, 2015)

Great pics I was there last year such a shame it's so trashed


----------



## Scattergun (Apr 14, 2015)

Still standing, just..


----------



## welsh-boi (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you get caught by Alwyn. 
Its in bad condition now, going up next week for a final visit dont think it will be up much longer.


----------



## Ghostbusta (Apr 20, 2015)

welsh-boi said:


> Did you get caught by Alwyn.
> Its in bad condition now, going up next week for a final visit dont think it will be up much longer.



Nope we didn't get caught by him. We did here a very loud GET OUT shout, assumed it was scare tactics and carried on


----------



## Mentalcal (Apr 29, 2015)

We were there a few weeks ago... its apparently been compulsory purchased and and plans went to a meeting this month about turning into luxury apartments, only keeping fascia of the building, not sure of outcome of this though but I'm sure permission will be given!!


----------



## Ghostbusta (Apr 29, 2015)

Mentalcal said:


> We were there a few weeks ago... its apparently been compulsory purchased and and plans went to a meeting this month about turning into luxury apartments, only keeping fascia of the building, not sure of outcome of this though but I'm sure permission will be given!!



Something needs to be done with it so I hope permission goes ahead.

Surely they will have to demolish the rear of the building? Its in such a bad shape I cant see them sorting it out. The front is still in one piece from what I could see.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 29, 2015)

I love this place, even though it is in such a sorry state. Nice shots


----------

